# all about kisses



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

O.K., so who kisses their tiels everyday? I lost count of how many times I've kissed Sol this morning alone. I've also been talking to him a lot. He seems to love it, he lowers his head and lets me kiss him, and he looks up at me with his little face when I talk to him. I'm so smitten.... Anyone else baby their tiels? I doubt I'm alone in this,.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I baby Joey a lot, and love kisses when they happen. He gets a bit overenthusiastic when coming in for beaky kisses, so I have to watch how I go in for them, for fear of a pierced lip. I know it is only because he loves his mama and wants a smooch, but I'm trying to figure out how to get him to slow down. Silly boy.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Jaid demands kisses at least 20 times a day. Beaker doesn't like kisses so instead he tells me to bow down so he can preen my hair


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

I kiss Murray's little tummy all the time! And her head when she lets me. When she sits on my shoulder and leans back to preen her wings I snuggle my nose into her chest feathers. She tolerates me quite well, actually!


----------



## Birdflu (Sep 15, 2014)

I cant touch Bart, he would let no one touch him, I dont know why, he hates hands... But he climbs up to my face, sittin then on my chest or my shoulder (or on the pillow when I'm lying down) and sticks his little head against my chin or nose, just cuddling away. I pet him with my nose or give him kisses, and he does these cute little squawky noises, like a purring cat. So adorable. :cinnamon: 

(I actually hope that he is not too conditioned to humans because of all this cuddling, cause I want to get another bird soon, and I hope he will cuddle away with the other bird then. He didnt live with other birds for a long time...)


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunny is a cuddlebug. she LIVES for kisses and cuddles. If she could have it her way, she would love to be cuddled and kissed 20 hours a day straight, 7 days a week, 375 days a year.  

She loves it when I kiss her head, neck and back, scritch her head and neck, cuddle her with my cheek and nuzzle that spot just above her nose, inbetween the eyes, with the tip of my nose. When we cuddle, I just do a mix of all of the above and she would coo and coo like a pigeon like she is in seventh heaven. :lol: I can almost hear her internal monologue: "Ooooo yeah, right here, that's the spot....oooooo yeah....feels soooo good....now do the other side....oh that's the life, it can't get any better than this...now keep doing that for the next 2 hours without stopping....."  and her eyes would get really big and round the way animals do when they are in seventh heaven.

Needless to say, our bond is strong and she is very attached to me. She always wants to be either on me or near me regardless where I am in the condo.


----------



## Shockadine (Sep 2, 2014)

I kiss all the tiels that allow it. I probably kiss the tiels at least 20 times a day. Every time I have to move one. Every time one flies to me. They are so cute. Who can resist?


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I kiss Silver many times a day. I wish I could kiss Emma, but she is not into it.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

I kiss all my birds except Chezzy (he will certainly bite me if I even try to get close to him).

I think I kiss Quinn the most though ^^


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, Coco loves kisses on his beak.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Kiwi loves to snuggle up to me and preen/lick my face. So while I'm a target for her kisses... she is also target for my kisses!!! 

To give her kisses I just have to endure her eyelash preening, she can go overboard sometimes. :lol:


----------



## Mr.Niceguy (Sep 21, 2014)

All day every day. 

"Besito" is part of his training program. It's about as rudimentary and natural as "step up" 

He loves the sound of little kisses, the interaction, the attention and the affection. 

He also organizes my mustache feathers for me, which is pretty close to "besitos"


----------



## Billy (Sep 11, 2014)

Billy has just started letting us kiss him, he gets belly kisses and beaky ones. 
When he's in his cage he will dart across when we shout his and peck us through the bars.


----------



## xavaria (Dec 22, 2014)

Little Terokk loves beak kisses. He never seems happy until he gets at least one ^^
He also loves getting them on his wings whenever he's scared. Calms him right down :3


----------



## billsgurl (Dec 28, 2014)

*i babby mine*

i am so smitten by my teil i was going through a rough period and i asked my mom i said can i have a dog or cat and she said no then she said how a bout a a babby teil i said YESSSSSSSSSS and since then im smittin in love with my sammy :grey tiel: and i kiss him and scratch his head and he bows down to me and lets me pet his head he loves it even if i rub his beak with my nose he is smitten too i think


----------



## Karriann (Feb 19, 2021)

Hellena said:


> O.K., so who kisses their tiels everyday? I lost count of how many times I've kissed Sol this morning alone. I've also been talking to him a lot. He seems to love it, he lowers his head and lets me kiss him, and he looks up at me with his little face when I talk to him. I'm so smitten.... Anyone else baby their tiels? I doubt I'm alone in this,.


 I baby my little girl shadow she brings me lots of joy


----------



## Karriann (Feb 19, 2021)

Birdflu said:


> I cant touch Bart, he would let no one touch him, I dont know why, he hates hands... But he climbs up to my face, sittin then on my chest or my shoulder (or on the pillow when I'm lying down) and sticks his little head against my chin or nose, just cuddling away. I pet him with my nose or give him kisses, and he does these cute little squawky noises, like a purring cat. So adorable. :cinnamon:
> 
> (I actually hope that he is not too conditioned to humans because of all this cuddling, cause I want to get another bird soon, and I hope he will cuddle away with the other bird then. He didnt live with other birds for a long time...)


 My baby shadow also does not like hands but she colour colours with me all day kisses me all day long she just don't like humans but she loves me


----------

